# '



## frank (Jul 15, 2007)

f


----------



## frank (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: I went for two hours!!*

f


----------



## frank (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: I went for two hours!!*

f


----------



## frank (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: !!*

f


----------



## frank (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: !!*

f


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: I went for two hours!!*

Looks to me like some real sweet finds! I really like the cone ink.


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: I went for two hours!!*

great finds. Love the ink!


----------



## frank (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: !!*

j


----------



## logueb (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Hey Mike Here's the Bottle!!*

???


----------



## frank (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE:*

f


----------



## frank (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE:/*

f


----------



## logueb (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Hey  logueb need info on lid !!*

???


----------



## frank (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE:*

[:'(]


----------



## logueb (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Hey  logueb need info on lid !!*

???


----------



## jamus (Jul 20, 2007)

*RE: Hey  logueb need info on lid !!*

Maybe someone should get this thread fixed......


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: Hey  logueb need info on lid !!*



> fu


 
 OH YEAH!, WELL,  FU TOO![][]

 but on a serious note, why is everyone editing their posts?


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: ?*

n? fun? funnel? fundamental? timmys stuck in a well what are you trying to tell us  boy?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: ?*



> timmys stuck in a well what are you trying to tell us boy?


 
 the barn is on fire!!!???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: ?*

WTF?


----------



## Jim1870 (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: ?*

I think it's "found underground" and he's trying to post pictures


----------



## GreenDigger (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: ?*

WB


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: ?*

either tthat or he has a  crazy virus that pams  posts....if i wee him id cahnge my passwords form another computer.


----------



## logueb (Jul 23, 2007)

*RE: ?*

I had the last post before the "fu s" on some patent info that I had located on  the web. Apparently the info was not well received.  I also got a [:'(].  I took it that all this was directed at my post so I removed the post. I still don't have a clue to what happened here.


----------

